# Dual Citizenship



## r2v4 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Is it possible to obtain dual citizenship so retaining the British side and adding the Canadian?

If so how is this possible?



Many Thanks,

R


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As far as I know, the UK accepts dual citizenship. And so does Canada.
So if you manage to get a permanent residency in Canada, after a couple of years you can apply to become Canadian citizen (whilst staying UK citizen).


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Definitely YES. We became citizens last year and our UK Citizenship unaffected. Some European contries make you give up your citizenship - Germany for instance.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Yup. My husband has three (UK, Canada, Australia), as do I (Canada, Ireland, USA).


----------



## barry6001 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes. Both countries accept dual citizenship so there is no problem. I am currently waiting on my Canadian citizenship coming through (its only been processing for the last 18 months!!!!)


----------

